# C&C files for Guitar Parts?...Bodies and Necks?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Like the titles sais...i'm trying to find a place to either get, or buy C&C "Program" files for different bodies and neck. ANyone know where i can get those?


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you mean CNC?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Fader said:


> Do you mean CNC?


it's C&C machine..to cut bodies and necks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Forum List - CNC Information Forum - CNC Information | Learn CNC | CNC Programming G-Code


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My bad..i always wrote C&C..LOL..


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

al3d said:


> Like the titles sais...i'm trying to find a place to either get, or buy C&C "Program" files for different bodies and neck. ANyone know where i can get those?


I can help you. PM sent.


----------

